# Letter from Florida!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

GOD BLESS AMERICA

Story in Tampa Newspaper

Will we still be the Country of choice and still be America if we continue to make the changes forced on us by the people from other countries that came to live in America because it is the Country of Choice??????
Think about it .

All I have to say is, when will they do something about MY RIGHTS? I celebrate Christmas, but because it isn't celebrated by everyone, we can no longer say Merry Christmas. Now it has to be Season's Greetings. It's not Christmas vacation, it's Winter Break Isn't it amazing how this winter break ALWAYS occurs over the Christmas holiday? We've gone so far the other way, bent over backwards to not offend anyone, that I am now being offended. But it seems that no one has a problem with that.
This says it all!

This is an editorial written by an
American citizen, published in a
Tampa newspaper He did quite a job; didn't he? Read on, please!

IMMIGRANTS,
NOT AMERICANS,
MUST ADAPT.
I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we
are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11,
we have experienced a surge
in patriotism by the majority
of Americans. However, the dust from the attacks had
barely settled when the "politically correct! " crowd began complaining about
the possibility that our patriotism was offending others.

I am not against immigration, nor do I hold a grudge against anyone who is seeking a better life by coming to America. Our population is almost entirely made up of descendants of immigrants. However, there are a few things that those who have recently come to
our country, and apparently some born here, need to understand. This idea of America being a
multicultural community
has served only to dilute our sovereignty and our national identity. As Americans, we have our own culture, our
own society, our own language and our own lifestyle. This culture has been developed over centuries of struggles, trials, and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom.

We speak ENGLISH, not Spanish, Portuguese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language.
Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language!

"In God We Trust" is our national motto. This is not some Christian, right wing, political slogan.. We adopted this motto because Christian men and women,
on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it
on the walls of our schools. If God
offends you, then I suggest you
consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.

If Stars and Stripes offend you, or
you don't like Uncle Sam, then you
should seriously consider a move
to another part of this planet. We
are happy with our culture and have
no desire to change, and we really
don't care how you did things where
you came from. This is

OUR COUNTRY,
our land, and our lifestyle. Our First Amendment gives every citizen the
right to express his opinion and we
will allow you every opportunity! to do so. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about our flag, our pledge, our national motto, or our
way of life, I highly encourage you
take advantage of one other great American freedom,
THE RIGHT TO LEAVE.
It is Time for America to Speak up
If you agree -- pass this along;
if you don't agree -- delete it!

AMEN

I figure if we all keep passing this to our friends
(and enemies) it will also, sooner or later
get back to the complainers, lets all try,
please


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we 
are offending some individual or their culture."

I completely agree with this, at home we shouldn't have to conform to any other culture that has come here. Abroad however we need to walk on egg shells, our foreign policies need to change to accomodate those outside our borders. If we pay a few billion more a year in oil, but the saudis no longer feel ripped off, we have nullified the reasoning for another terror attack without firing a shot.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Saudi people are being ripped off by their own leadership not the US. Thats why the democratization of Iraq is so important. Hopefully it will spread.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> The Saudi people are being ripped off by their own leadership not the US. Thats why the democratization of Iraq is so important. Hopefully it will spread.


They obviously don't think so, else it would be their own headquarters being attacked.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They more than likely do think so, but I don't think any of the mid east citizens have weapons to resist much less attack their leaders. Look where it got the Kurds with Sadom. I think the U S is the one getting ripped off.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tiger ask yourself this question " how many Americans could you talk into flying a jet into a building, or strapping a bomb on themselves and detonating it?" The reason the answer is none is that Americans no matter how broke they might be today have the knowledge and the hope that things will get better and that if they work hard they will succeed. 
In Saudi Arabia and much of the middle east where there is either a royal family or a dictator in charge the people have no hope of improvement and are easy pickings for those who would foment hatred. Unfortunately they link the wealthy royal family with the US because of oil purchases and take it out on us because as Plainsman said they don't dare publicly voice opposition to their own leaders. Not if they want to keep their heads.


----------

